# Elavil made me impotent!



## Anthem (Dec 27, 2004)

OK, I know that my subject line sounds like something you'd see on a National Enquirer headline at the supermarket, but it is true, albiet temporary!I was given Elavil in the lowest possible dosage to take at bedtime to hopefully help relieve my tensions and therefore my IBS-D.But within a few days I was 100% sexually impotent and had no libido left. I am obviously a man, and aged 52. I also had urinary difficulties.I stopped taking it after a week since the IBS was still there, yet I had no sex life! Great!!! (Sarcasm).I am seeing another doctor next week and will see if this is normal. I am really suspicious of the side effects of drugs now.P.S. A day after I ceased taking Elavil and drank gallons of water to clear out my system, I became king stud again (just joking) in that I had a normal man's sexual interest and response.


----------



## NancyCat (Jul 16, 1999)

I think sexual side effects are pretty common with the newer SSRI's. My brother who is 47 took paxil and though it helped with his anxiety it gave him a new problem (same as yours). He discontinued it and is "performing" normally again. I'm not aware of elavil or the older antidepressants causing the same problems but it doesnt sound unheard of. Also I believe these problems are reversible thankfully. Hopefully you can find something that helps your pain without having to trade your sex life for the relief.


----------



## SpAsMaN* (May 11, 2002)

Drugs ARE dangerous!







I remember to have taken cortison(sort of things) after a surgery and have been litterally petrify from the inside.It was like a feeling of concrete of me.







I also had extrem dryness of the mouth(still dry after drinking!).It was terrible and still affect me years after.


----------



## Arch-Angel (Aug 13, 2004)

You were only on it a week? and expected it to do anything? lolLike most Anti-Depressent drugs..It takes 4-6 weeks for you to feel the effects.(acording to my GI)


----------



## jjohnson (Apr 29, 2004)

Anthem,I started taking Remeron a few weeks ago and it is definitely helping my IBS-D symptoms. It has a low rate of sexual side-effects. In clinical trials, it had rates of D and nausea of less than 1% (lower than placebo.) It is probably the most sedating of the new antidepressants, but still considerably less so than the old TCAs like Elavil. Some other people seem to have gotten very good results for IBS-D symptoms from Effexor and Lexapro. I wouldn't worry too much about side-effects. They are reversible.


----------

